
Steps toward room-temperature superconductivity - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-room-temperature-superconductivity.html
======
bookofjoe
>Superconductivity enhancement in phase-engineered molybdenum
carbide/disulfide vertical heterostructures

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/28/2003422117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/28/2003422117)

